# aarrgh



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm constantly getting a full screen cookies banner popping up, how can I stop it as it's making it very difficult to read posts.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cookies Banner*



Gary D said:


> I'm constantly getting a full screen cookies banner popping up, how can I stop it as it's making it very difficult to read posts.


Okay Gary I'll report that to the Admin. In the mean time and just in case I use the Opera Browser and it blocks just about everything and I also checked my Google Chrome and it's not happening to me but it could be effecting others, and what browser are you using? 

*Here's another fix until it gets worked on:*

If it's really really really really really bothering you you can get rid of it by doing the following

1. use chrome

2. Install the adblock chome extension https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...namgkkbiglidom

3. click little hand icon that now appears in the top right (next to address bar)

4. click on options, check the "I'm an advanced user..." and close the tab

5. make sure you're on the expatforum page (any page), click on the icon again, now you have an option to "show the resource list" which is a huge list of all the js scripts running on this site

6. when it's loaded find top_menu.js (use ctrl-f) and check it

7. click next, select the option "ONLY pages on these domains: expatforum"

8. click add this filter, and refresh the page

The script you're blocking opens the notification and also (doesn't) set the cookie to stop the banner.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/nav/top_menu.js


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Okay Gary I'll report that to the Admin. In the mean time and just in case I use the Opera Browser and it blocks just about everything and I also checked my Google Chrome and it's not happening to me but it could be effecting others, and what browser are you using?
> 
> *Here's another fix until it gets worked on:*
> 
> ...


It only started yesterday, I use my kindle fire which I believe uses their silk browser. Haven't tried powering up the laptop so might be a kindle thing.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I use Firefox and haven't noticed anything odd either so might be at your end.

Fred


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

I had the same problem after installing windows 10 and using Internet Explorer ! never seen so many adverts in one page ! now only use Chromes opera and better stiil the adblocker website !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> I had the same problem after installing windows 10 and using Internet Explorer ! never seen so many adverts in one page ! now only use Chromes opera and better stiil the adblocker website !


It's not an advert it's the cookie agreement/manage banner from the expat site. Selecting ok or manage removes it them when I go up or down a page it pops up again.

Welcome to ExpatForum.com
In support of our communities, we and our 3rd party partners set cookies to deliver personalized content and ads.
By continuing to use this forum, including clicking the 'OK, understood!' button below, you consent to the use of collected data and cookies on this site. 

Learn how ExpatForum.com and our partners collect and use data

OK, understood!


Manage Options

You can change your choice at any time in our privacy center.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That does pop up occasionally, seems at random, maybe once every couple of weeks or so. I just click the X and move on. 

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> That does pop up occasionally, seems at random, maybe once every couple of weeks or so. I just click the X and move on.
> 
> Fred


I'm getting it every time a page loads.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I'm getting it every time a page loads.


Gary I made another inquiry on this problem, it's the weekend so? hang in there hopefully something can be done.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary I made another inquiry on this problem, it's the weekend so? hang in there hopefully something can be done.


Well it was still there this morning and gone this afternoon, hurrah.:clap2:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Well it was still there this morning and gone this afternoon, hurrah.:clap2:


Back again this morning


----------



## ForumAdmin (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you check to see if your browser is set to block cookies? If they are getting blocked, your choice won't be saved

Kevin


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ForumAdmin said:


> Can you check to see if your browser is set to block cookies? If they are getting blocked, your choice won't be saved
> 
> Kevin


Cookies allowed, pop-ups and redirects blocked.

As far as I'm aware nothing had changed before it started a few days ago.


----------

